# Carrier Weathermaker SXi Codes 41 and 44



## Knight78 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi, 

I have a Carrier Weathermaker SXi. I woke this morning to a cold house. When I checked the furnace, I noticed the error codes 41 and 44. The codes are "blower outside valid speed range" and "blower calibration fault" respectively. After powering the furnace off and turning it back on, it tries to start up and gets as far as giving me a solid yellow light indicating the furnace is operating in high heat and after about 60seconds, the furnace shuts down and shows codes 41 and 44 again. After leaving the furnace alone for awhile, I returned to it and it was giving a code 12 "blower calibration lockout". I again powered it off and on and once again it started up got to a solid yellow light and shut down after about 60 seconds of operating in high heat. While I was typing this, without touching it, the furnace attempted to start up again on it's own and got as far as a solid yellow light once again and after a 60seconds shut down giving code 33 "high limit fault". Does anyone have any insight as to what might be going on? Also, if it is just that the blower motor needs to be calibrated, is that something that can be done fairly easily or does an HVAC guy need to be called and what should I expect the cost to be for someone to calibrate it? Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

That is a really old unit and it has a first generation ECM (electronically commutated/controlled motor) with a circuit board in it. VERY expensive to replace. Lots of heat exchangers failing on those units and I would invest my $$ in a new unit. May want to get a Pro to check the heat ex and assess it but be prepared for bad news.


----------



## civiltoatee (Oct 19, 2009)

If the HX has failed, what can the poster expect to get from Carrier because it has failed. I recently replaced a 20-year old Weathermaker SX (not SXi) and noticed, after I had removed it to install the new one, that my secondary HX was failing. There was corrosion and junk on the outside and along the joints.

At that point, for me, it was too late, because I had already purchased a new Bryant for a replacement. Had I discovered before buying a new one, would the typical manufacturer with a lifetime HX warranty provide a new, similar furnace?


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Life time .. would mean the life of the unit or until it's no longer produced. If the unit is no longer produced. that's the end of the units life or life time


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

there is a bulletin for similar units..... have a pro check heat exchanger......don't know if yours is covered under bulletin. I think they give you money towards replacement unit of same brand


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

They give you the heat exchanger and you pay for the labor to install it. Apparently the exchanger is still available. Labor may be up to $1000 plus his $1000 in motor replacement/circuit board problem. Hardly worth it IMO.


----------

